# Track guides and onboards from the APR Motorsport VW DriverGear Gtis



## TDICupracer (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi guys, these two are from our great runs at Lime Rock and Watkins Glen. More video will be coming soon. Also let me know if there's anything else you guys would like to see, and I'll try to get it on film if I can. Packing up now for Mid Ohio for another race with APR, and hope to see some of you there.


----------



## MoBoost1.8T (May 27, 2010)

very helpful!!

Side note, are you using a gopro cam?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the in-car! saw the tail end of the race this last weekend, great run! :thumbup:


----------



## TDICupracer (Apr 11, 2008)

We are using the gopro hd cam. Sorry for the short reply but just got back to the hotel from the track at Mid Ohio, we're looking good for this one


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

great commentary. its like years of experience packed into 4 min. even if its small details it goes a long ways. thanks!


----------

